# A Real Ouroboros?



## Steerpike (Sep 17, 2012)

I thought these pictures of the Armadillo Girdled Lizard were pretty cool:

Cordylus cataphractus (Armadillo girdled lizard)


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool looking lizard!

Any particular reason it's biting its own tail though? That's almost as quirky a display as the lizards that bleed out of their eyes.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 17, 2012)

Another site I looked at said it is a response when the animal is threatened. Maybe it is able to stay into a sort of a ball that way and lets its armor protect it?


----------



## JCFarnham (Sep 17, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Another site I looked at said it is a response when the animal is threatened. Maybe it is able to stay into a sort of a ball that way and lets its armor protect it?



How curious! Mind you, looks rather ... spikey.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice! i showed this to my little brother. He's nine and he's loved animals all his life and he says that when he grows up he wants to be a marine biologist or a zoologist. He thought it was really cool and everyday he adds a new animal to his journal of animal facts so thanks for giving him a new one!


----------



## Zero Angel (Sep 25, 2012)

Hoop snake!

Great--now my fiancee wants one of these for a pet


----------



## srcroft (Sep 26, 2012)

Now that is awesome!


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 22, 2012)

IT'S SO CUTE!! 

It reminds me of my bearded dragon. I think I've seen it before, or saw another Ouroboros-like reptile.. I can't remember.


----------

